# Friend to be taken off life support :(



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

On Thursday a member of our church and friend had a massive serious heart attack.

He has undergone tests and EEG and they show limited to no brain activity from the lack of oxygen to his brain. 

He will be taken off life support this afternoon.

Please pray for his wife, 3 children and his 2 grand children. His daughter in law was just in the hospital less then a month ago and not expected to live but she miraculously recovered though has some brain damage herself. His wife has dealt with some serious physical problems with unknown causes in the past couple years. So this family has been through a lot. 

Please pray with us as we give him back to God. Our church is still recovering from the death of Paul Skeens in July. This is yet another blow and we all covet prayers of support. 

His name is Rich Crompton.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry....  

Prayers sent to the family and Rich Crompton.....may God...hold out his hand ...and lead the way... give them the strength to get through this......... ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent for his family ray: They are Blessed to have such a great congregation for support.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Prayers sent and will add to my other lists. ray: :grouphug: 
Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh heavenly father, I pray that you are with the family of Rich Crompton. Lord, I pray that you will let them know you are there for them and for Rich in this time. Lord wrap your arms around them and comfort this family in these hard times. 

I pray lord that IF you decide to take Rich home that the family will know he is with you and that they WILL see him again someday.

Please be with all the families and friends and they have had a rough few months. I know it is all for a reason, but even so it is hard to try to understand.

Thank you lord, 

AMEN. ray:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

I will pray for his family. I am sorry to hear of his illness.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

ray: :grouphug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

In my prayers as well....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This was sent out to everyone from the church office



> Rich Crompton went home to be with the Lord. Sherri was surrounded by many church friends as she left the hospital early Monday evening. We will let you know about plans for memorial services as soon as they are decided. Thank you to the many who have been holding this precious family before the Lord.


He was in his 50's and his youngest kids are in their mid teens or younger. I use to babysit them when they were young children just a couple years ago.

"Light up the Sky" by The Afters has been a great support for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...  for all his family and friends.....he must of been...very special to alot of people.... :hug: :grouphug:


----------

